# تاجير حاويات - انقاض - هدم - عقود بلدية - خطوط الاسناد



## خطوط الاسناد (25 يناير 2016)

ايجار حاويات - حاويات للايجار
حاويات الخبر - الدمام - الظهران - القطيف - سيهات

خطوط الاسناد لتاجير الحاويات في المنطقة الشرقية
حاويات الخبر والدمام والظهران وسيهات والقطيف
حاويات مقاس 12 ياردة لمدة تاجير 10 ايام بسعر 250 ريال
حاويات مقاس 20 ياردة لمدة تاجير 10 ايام بسعر 350 ريال

اسعار خاصة للشركات والمؤسسات والمصانع والمحلات والمجمعات السكنية والهايبر ماركت والمستشفيات واسواق الخضار في جميع مدن الدمام والخبر والظهران والقطيف وسيهات
لخدمة العملاء علي مدار 24 ساعة و7 ايام في الاسبوع
الاتصال : قسم العقود الشهرية والسنوية /0559060303 - قسم حاويات افراد مقاس 20 ياردة / 0552060303 - قسم حاويات 10 و 12 ياردة / 0558060303
المكتب الرئيسي : 0138060303
الجودة مضمونة وباسعار تنافسية .


----------



## بروتكتور (31 مايو 2017)

*رد: تاجير حاويات - انقاض - هدم - عقود بلدية - خطوط الاسناد*

بوركت وموفقين ان شاء الله


----------

